# InfoPath



## dennis-sauer (12. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mit InfoPath ein Formular erstellen, welches dann auf einem Rechner ausgeführt werden soll, der kein InfoPath hat, keinen Internetanschluss nur die normalen OfficeProdukte. Habe ich irgendeine Chance, das dies funktionieren wird?

Danke für eure Antworten

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## cycrid (30. März 2007)

Hallo, ich kenn mich auch nicht wirklich damit aus aber soweit ich weiß gibt es einen Webpart bzw. ein Progamm mit dem man Infopathformulare verwenden kann ohne Infopath zu haben..

Gruß Sven


----------



## cille (30. März 2007)

Infopath Unterstützt glaube ich eine HTML-Exportation 
Bzw es gibt dafür Plugins, muste mal gucken


----------

